# Duerme sólo durante la noche



## tiranico hipocrita

Se escucha bien esta oracion?
"Duerme *sólo* durante la noche."


----------



## albertovidal

tiranico hipocrita said:


> *Suena* bien esta oraci*ó*n?
> "Duerme *sólo* durante la noche."



No. "Solo", en este caso, va sin la tilde.


----------



## flljob

Depende de qué quieras decir: si quieres decir que solamente duerme de noche, es sólo (aunque la norma ya cambió). Si quieres decir que nadie lo acompaña cuando duerme en la noche, es _solo_.


----------



## Guille-T

^ Que quieres decir con que cambió la regla?

Yo sabía que "sólo" es: unicamente, solamente.
Y "solo" es: sin compañia.

Pero eso de que cambió la regla, me lo puedes aclarar bien?


----------



## flljob

Guille-T said:


> ^ Que quieres decir con que cambió la regla?
> 
> Yo sabía que "sólo" es: unicamente, solamente.
> Y "solo" es: sin compañia.
> 
> Pero eso de que cambió la regla, me lo puedes aclarar bien?


 
Parece que la Real ya permite omitir los acentos a gusto del cliente. Para mí ya no está claro si se debe usar tilde cuando haya ambigüedad, como en este caso.
Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

merquiades said:


> Desde hace unos cuantos meses la RAE ha decidido eliminar el tilde de "sólo" cuando significa "solamente", lo cual quiere decir que ya se escribe "solo" sin tilde siempre para cualquier caso. Personalmente no me gusta, pero... me voy acostumbrando y supongo que es más fácil así.



En realidad, no lo ha eliminado sino que deja, a criterio de quien lo escriba, ponerle o no la tilde


----------



## mhp

It is neither this nor that. 

The RAE says that it should not be written with a tilde if there is no ambiguity. But they also say that the tilde is obligatory if there is such a possibility:

Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→ 1.1.2),  no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda  interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se  utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar  ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); 
[DPD]​


----------



## flljob

Pero salió una nueva ortografía hace unas semanas, así que olvídate del DPD.

Saludos


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> Pero salió una nueva ortografía hace unas semanas, así que olvídate del DPD.
> 
> Saludos



No lo sabía. ¿Qué dice esta nueva ortografía?

Edit: Lo he encontrado 

 Ahora dice que la tilde es obligatorio si hay posibilidad de ambigüedad, pero no se condena su uso si alguien quiere utilizar la tilde si no hay ambigüedad. 
Me gusta esta norma mucho más de lo que dice en el DPD.


----------



## merquiades

flljob said:


> Pero salió una nueva ortografía hace unas semanas, así que olvídate del DPD.
> 
> Saludos



Vale, o sea, es lo que pensaba.  Primero, era opcional, pero ahora sí, no puede llevar tilde. ¿Es así?


----------



## merquiades

> Sin embargo, la reforma ortográfica académica vigente desde finales del 2010 permite el único uso sin tilde, exista o no caso de ambigüedad, considerando que la posibilidad de esta es mínima y que esta puede resolverse casi siempre usando sinónimos como solamente o únicamente.


 http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acento_diacrítico


----------



## mhp

merquiades said:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acento_diacrítico



You are right. It now says that the tilde is optional in all cases, irrespective of any possible ambiguity. In my opinion this is... (I keep a civil tongue and won't give my personal opinion).


----------



## juandiego

tiranico hipocrita said:


> Se escucha bien esta oracion?
> "Duerme *sólo* durante la noche."


Yes, the sentence is right, but...

This sentence is one of those cases in which the written accent changes totally its general meaning.

sólo- He only sleeps during the night.
solo- He sleeps alone during the night.


----------



## Mate

Juandiego is right. 

In that sentence there is no way to avoid using an accent mark if we need to differentiate sólo>only from solo>alone.

I don't know what to think. 
Sometimes we humans enjoy taking one solution and transform it in a couple of problems.

(Please correct my mistakes in private. Thanks )


----------



## Magnalp

> La palabra _solo,_ tanto cuando es adverbio y equivale a _solamente_ (_Solo_ _llevaba un par de monedas en el bolsillo_) como cuando es adjetivo (_No me gusta estar solo_), así como los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, funcionen como pronombres (_Este es tonto; Quiero aquella_) o como determinantes (_aquellos tipos, la chica esa_),  no deben llevar tilde según las reglas generales de acentuación, bien  por tratarse de palabras bisílabas llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_, bien, en el caso de _aquel,_ por ser aguda y acabar en consonante distinta de _n_ o _s_.   Aun así, las reglas ortográficas anteriores prescribían el uso de tilde diacrítica en el adverbio _solo_ y los pronombres demostrativos para distinguirlos, respectivamente, del adjetivo _solo_ y de los determinantes demostrativos, cuando en un mismo enunciado eran posibles ambas interpretaciones y podían producirse casos de ambigüedad, como en los ejemplos siguientes: _Trabaja sólo los domingos_ [= ‘trabaja solamente los domingos’], para evitar su confusión con _Trabaja solo los domingos_ [= ‘trabaja sin compañía los domingos’]; o _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración), frente a _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_).
> Sin embargo, ese empleo tradicional de la tilde en el adverbio _solo_  y los pronombres demostrativos no cumple el requisito fundamental que  justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica, que es el de oponer palabras  tónicas o acentuadas a palabras átonas o inacentuadas formalmente  idénticas, ya que tanto _solo_ como los demostrativos son siempre  palabras tónicas en cualquiera de sus funciones. Por eso, a partir de  ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos  de ambigüedad. *La recomendación general es, pues, no tildar nunca estas palabras.*
> Las  posibles ambigüedades pueden resolverse casi siempre por el propio contexto comunicativo  (lingüístico o extralingüístico), en función del cual solo suele ser  admisible una de las dos opciones interpretativas. Los casos reales en  los que se produce una ambigüedad que el contexto comunicativo no es  capaz de despejar son raros y rebuscados, y siempre pueden evitarse por  otros medios, como el empleo de sinónimos (_solamente_ o _únicamente,_ en el caso del adverbio _solo_),  una puntuación adecuada, la inclusión de algún elemento que impida el  doble sentido o un cambio en el orden de palabras que fuerce una única  interpretación.
> _____________________________________________________________
> Real Academia Española. Ortografía de la lengua española. Eliminación de la tilde diacrítica en...


El contexto habrá de eliminar toda cabida a ambigüedades.

_«__Duerme solo durante la noche, ya que nunca ha podido agarrar el sueño a la luz del sol. (Solamente, únicamente)__»_.
_«__Duerme solo durante la noche, que ahora que María lo ha dejado debe lidiar con tal abandono. (Sin compañia, en soledad)__»._


----------



## Magnalp

> The word _'solo'_, both when it is an adverb and equivalent to _'solamente'_ ("_Solo_ _llevaba un par de monedas en el bolsillo"_) and when it is an adjective ("_No me gusta estar solo_"), as well as the demonstratives '_este', 'ese'_, and _'aquel'_, along with their feminine and plural forms, be they work as pronouns ("_Este es tonto; Quiero aquella_") or as determinants ("_aquellos tipos, la chica esa_"), must not be accentuated according to the general rules of accentuation, whether for being two-syllable paroxytone  words ended in vowel or _-s_, or well, in the case of _'aquel'_, for being oxytone ended in a consonant different from _n_ or _s. _Even though, the previous rule set that the diacritic accent in the adverb _'solo'_ and in the demonstratives was to be used to distinguish them from the adjective _'solo_' and the determinants, respectively, when both fitted in a particular phrase and there could be ambiguity; as in the following examples: _"Trabaja sólo los domingos"_ [= ‘trabaja solamente los domingos’], to avoid confusion with "_Trabaja solo los domingos"_ [= ‘trabaja sin compañía los domingos’]; or _"¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados?" _(_'aquéllos' _is the subject of the sentence), opposed to "_¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?"_ (the subject of the sentence is not expressed, and _'aquellos'_ describes '_libros'_).
> However, this traditional use of the accent in the adverb and the demonstratives does not meet the principal requirement that justifies the use of the diacritic tilde, which is to differentiate stressed words from unstressed words, since both _'solo' _and the demonstratives are always tonic words whatever their functions are. Because of this, from now on it will be possible to leave out the tilde in these words, even in cases of ambiguity. *The general recommendation is, then, to never accentuate these words.
> *All possible ambiguity can be cleared up almost always by the context itself (linguistic or not linguistic), for which there is usually only one interpretation. The cases in which there is real ambiguity that can not be cleared up by the context are too few and  roundabout, and these can always be avoided by other means, such as using synonyms (_'solamente'_ and _'únicamente'_, in the case of the adverb _'solo'_), by an adequate punctuation, by the inclusion of an element that eliminates double meanings, or by a change in the word order that forces an only interpretation.
> __________________________________________________________________________
> Translation from: Royal Spanish Academy. Ortography of the Spanish language. Elimination of the diacritic accent on...


----------



## juandiego

Magnalp said:


> El contexto habrá de eliminar toda cabida a ambigüedades.
> 
> _«__Duerme solo durante la noche, ya que nunca ha podido agarrar el sueño a la luz del sol. (Solamente, únicamente)__»_.
> _«__Duerme solo durante la noche, que ahora que María lo ha dejado debe lidiar con tal abandono. (Sin compañia, en soledad)__»._



Hola Magnalp.
Gracias por el aporte sobre la postura actual de la RAE al respecto.

En mi opinión es de dudosa base lingüística gramatical el recomendar resolver la ambigüedad añadiendo más información en vez del mucho más simple y hasta ahora aceptado criterio de incluir este caso dentro de las reglas de tilde diacrítica, por muy incomoda excepción que de éstas les parezca ahora. Las reglas y criterios gramaticales están ya repletos de excepciones y fronteras borrosas como para que se quiera ser tan consecuente con el estricto criterio en el que dicen se basa la acentuación diacrítica. 

Esto de _desresolver_ un problema antes resuelto porque como se da en pocas ocasiones, mejor lo resuelves tú de otra manera y así no tiznar un inmaculado criterio, es bastante gracioso y suena un pelín hipócrita.


----------



## mhp

Magnalp, I thank you very much for finding and posting the reference. All I could find was second-hand information in unreliable sources.

All this aside, I don't like to give my personal opinion on Spanish. But I'm so shocked by the RAE's logic that I make an exception. Instead of a long-winded commentary, I reference a picture that expresses my feelings about the evolution of sólo/solo. We are in stage 4 now.


----------



## capitas

mhp said:


> Magnalp, I thank you very much for finding and posting the reference. All I could find was second-hand information in unreliable sources.
> 
> All this aside, I don't like to give my personal opinion on Spanish. But I'm so shocked by the RAE's logic that I make an exception. Instead of a long-winded commentary, I reference a picture that expresses my feeling about evolution of sólo/solo. We are in stage 4 now.


Sólo me gusta escribir Sólo. Sólo solo consigo concentrarme. Sólo sé que solo no sé nada.
If all of you, as it seems, like to write the accent "sólo", please write it.
We can get the accent accepted back in the next revision.


----------



## juandiego

mhp said:


> I reference a picture that expresses my feeling about evolution of sólo/solo. We are in stage 4 now.



That's hilarious, mhp.
And I guess the RAE is that physician who injected the wrong thing into Jack... solo.


----------



## albertovidal

capitas said:


> Sólo me gusta escribir Sólo. Sólo solo consigo concentrarme. Sólo sé que solo no sé nada.
> If all of you, as it seems, like to write the accent "sólo", please write it.
> We can get the accent accepted back in the next revision.


También sería más fácil, para evitar discusiones, decir, en vez de *Sólo me gusta escribir Sólo* (únicamente me gusta nada más que escribir)
*Sólo sé que solo no sé nada* (lo único que sé es que, estando solo, no sé nada)


----------



## Istriano

Spanish opted for the Portuguese-like orthography in which both *only *and *alone *is said with the same word:  *solo / só*. 
If you want to make the distinction you can always use  _solamente / somente _for *only *and_ solito / sozinho _for *alone*. 

_Solamente él está solito_.


----------



## albertovidal

Istriano said:


> Spanish opted for the Portuguese-like orthography in which both *only *and *alone *is said with the same word:  *solo / só*.
> If you want to make the distinction you can always use  _solamente / somente _for *only *and_ solito / sozinho _for *alone*.
> 
> _Solamente él está solito_.



I wouldn't say that Spanish has opted for Portguese grammar or accents. (It may be the other way around)
In my opinion, latin languages have, most of them, a very similar grammatics.
But, indeed, there's no copycat!


----------



## albertovidal

mhp said:


> No. This is all wrong.
> 
> It should be:
> 
> Solo me gusta escribir solo. Solo*,* solo consigo concentrarme. Solo s*é* que*,* solo*,* no s*é* nada. (las puntuaciones y los acentos!!!!)
> 
> [I dropped all accent marks on sé because l_as reglas ortográficas anteriores [ya] prescribían el uso de tilde diacrítica_]



De acuerdo, no había entendido el sentido de tus frases correctamente.
Sólo (solo) me permito algunas correciones referidos a las tildes y a cómo separar las palabras, a los efectos de no inducir a la confusión
Te comento que la tilde de "*sé*" (del verbo saber) no ha sido suprimido por la RAE!


----------



## kreiner

Sin añadir nada a lo ya dicho, quiero dejar constancia de que yo seguiré usando _sólo_ como adverbio, incluso cuando no haya peligro de anfibología (para no dejar nada a la imaginación subjetiva del lector ). _Vive la Résistance!_


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Sin añadir nada a lo ya dicho, quiero dejar constancia de que yo seguiré usando _sólo_ como adverbio, incluso cuando no haya peligro de anfibología (para no dejar nada a la imaginación subjetiva del lector ). _Vive la Résistance!_



¡Todos al maquis ortográfico!


----------



## Irma2011

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¡Todos al maquis ortográfico!


Creía que era *sóóóóóóóóólo* yo quien me había declarado en rebeldía, pero veo que somos legión. Por esto no se va a la cárcel ¿verdad?, así que, como decía aquél, ¡ahora de viejo no voy a ir a la escuela!


----------



## Lurrezko

Irma2011 said:


> Creía que era *sóóóóóóóóólo* yo quien me había declarado en rebeldía, pero veo que somos legión. Por esto no se va a la cárcel ¿verad?, así que, como decía aquél, ¡ahora de viejo no voy a ir a la escuela!



El otro día, en el Foro Sólo Español, propuse este ejemplo:
_
Ayer practiqué sexo sólo durante una hora
Ayer practiqué sexo solo durante una hora_

Necesitamos esa tilde, no es un capricho


----------



## kreiner

Tu ejemplo, Lurrezko, se aproxima (s*ó*lo se aproxima...) al que dio pie a este hilo. Uno puede dormir solo durante la noche o puede dormir sólo durante la noche.
De hecho, se podría decir: "duermo sólo durante la noche porque duermo solo durante la noche".


----------



## blasita

S*ó*lo quería decir que me siento sola. Mi género femenino no me pone nada fácil aportar ningún juego de palabras tan brillante como los vuestros. 

Mi voto para su conservación. No le veo sentido a su eliminación.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## albertovidal

Me agrego a la legión de quienes *SÓLO* quieren escribir como corresponde.
Saludos para todos!


----------



## inib

Muy presuntuoso por mi parte, siendo extranjera, pero yo también voto por mantener esa tilde. Me parece más imprescindible que otras que se han eliminado recientemente.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Muy presuntuoso por mi parte, siendo extranjera, pero yo también voto por mantener esa tilde. Me parece más imprescindible que otras que se han eliminado recientemente.


Hola inib, para mí que ninguna estorbaba, s*Ó*lo son ganas de enredar.
Por cierto, bienvenida al club.


----------



## blasita

Tienes todo el derecho, inib, y se valora de igual manera .

Sin ánimo de chatear y que nos cierren el garito , un comentario final. Si no se usa la tilde para diferenciar s*ó*lo de solo, será una falta de ortografía a partir de ahora, ¿no? Pues a mí no me parece bien por ser innecesario el cambio, como ya he dicho.

Lo que tampoco entiendo es incluir términos en el DRAE que todavía no se usan en ningún país - recuerdo nuestra experiencia con la RAE con referencia a ´riscar´, pero a la vez eliminar algo así. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Magnalp

_Ayer practiqué sexo solo durante una hora, ahora trato de controlarme, que, con la edad, uno va perdiendo aquel vigor de antaño.

Ayer practiqué sexo solo durante una hora, que, en tiempos de soledad, la propia mano es la mejor compañía.
___________________________________
_
¿Alguien, de casualidad, sigue tildando _fue?
_


----------



## juandiego

Magnalp said:


> _Ayer practiqué sexo solo durante una hora, ahora trato de controlarme, que, con la edad, uno va perdiendo aquel vigor de antaño.
> 
> Ayer practiqué sexo solo durante una hora, que, en tiempos de soledad, la propia mano es la mejor compañía.
> ___________________________________
> _
> ¿Alguien, de casualidad, sigue tildando _fue?
> _


Hola Magnalp.
Supongo que todos estamos de acuerdo que no es complicado diferenciarlo añadiendo más contexto, incluso con mucho menos texto con el que has completado esas frases. El problema es que no tiene sentido que por evitar una confusión que se resolvía tradicionalmente con una rayita encima de una letra, los guardianes de la gramática, y la ortografía, te digan ahora que la solución pasa por cambiar la redacción —regla no ortográfica y fuera de su competencia— aún cuando por la razón que sea no te convenga: una métrica de un poema, problemas de espacio en la redacción, alguna figura retórica intencionada como algunas de las aliteraciones aquí sugeridas, etc y particularmente importante la tendencia a la economía del lenguaje.

Tal vez lo peor sean las razones en las que dicen que basan esta decisión: uniformidad de criterio en la regla de acentuación diacrítica y la rareza de los casos en los que surge ambigüedad. Pues bueno, por un lado, casi cualquier apartado que consultes sobre dudas gramaticales en su propio DPD, está repleto de excepciones y listados de casos particulares de aplicación de un criterio; y por otro lado, como se puede ver en este hilo, los casos en los que se puede dar ambigüedad, tampoco son tan rebuscados sino frases bastante corrientes.

En cuanto a lo del acento sobre el _fue_, seguro que a varios aún se nos escapa de vez en cuando aunque con esto de los correctores ortográficos es más difícil. En cualquier caso se puede argumentar que la tilde no aportaba gran cosa al tratarse de un monosílabo, aunque para quitar el acento de los monosílabos decidieran, adivina qué, establecer una excepción a la regla general de acentuación de palabras agudas.


----------



## Irma2011

juandiego said:


> Hola Magnalp.
> Supongo que todos estamos de acuerdo que no es complicado diferenciarlo añadiendo más contexto, incluso con mucho menos texto con el que has completado esas frases. El problema es que no tiene sentido que por evitar una confusión que se resolvía tradicionalmente con una rayita encima de una letra, los guardianes de la gramática, y la ortografía, te digan ahora que la solución pasa por cambiar la redacción —regla no ortográfica y fuera de su competencia— aún cuando por la razón que sea no te convenga: una métrica de un poema, problemas de espacio en la redacción, alguna figura retórica intencionada como algunas de las aliteraciones aquí sugeridas, etc y particularmente importante la tendencia a la economía del lenguaje.
> 
> Tal vez lo peor sean las razones en las que dicen que basan esta decisión: uniformidad de criterio en la regla de acentuación diacrítica y la rareza de los casos en los que surge ambigüedad. Pues bueno, por un lado, casi cualquier apartado que consultes sobre dudas gramaticales en su propio DPD, está repleto de excepciones y listados de casos particulares de aplicación de un criterio; y por otro lado, como se puede ver en este hilo, los casos en los que se puede dar ambigüedad, tampoco son tan rebuscados sino frases bastante corrientes.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del acento sobre el _fue_, seguro que a varios aún se nos escapa de vez en cuando aunque con esto de los correctores ortográficos es más difícil. En cualquier caso se puede argumentar que la tilde no aportaba gran cosa al tratarse de un monosílabo —que sí aportaba que era un monosílabo y no el bisílabo _fu·e_—, aunque para quitar el acento de los monosílabos decidieran, adivina qué, establecer una excepción a la regla general de acentuación de palabras agudas.


Razones aplastantes y francamente bien formuladas las que das contra esta gratuita norma de la RAE, que sólo servirá para crear malentendidos u obligarnos a hacer malabarismos lingüísticos para hacernos entender.
Bien dicho, juandiego.


----------



## juandiego

Irma2011 said:


> [...]—que sí aportaba que era un monosílabo y no el bisílabo fu·e—[...],
> 
> 
> 
> Razones aplastantes y francamente bien formuladas las que das contra esta gratuita norma de la RAE, que sólo servirá para crear malentendidos u obligarnos a hacer malabarismos lingüísticos para hacernos entender.
> Bien dicho, juandiego.
Click to expand...

Gracias, Irma.
Pues seguro que hay muchas más razones pero al menos una de las cosa que he dicho la debo corregir: si _fue_ fuera bisílaba debería llevar tilde en la _u_ por ser cerrada tónica seguida de abierta átona. A no ser que se de algún caso en el que ocurra esto que sugería, acentuar los monosílabos no parece en ningún caso necesario.


----------



## Irma2011

juandiego said:


> Gracias, Irma.
> Pues seguro que hay muchas más razones pero al menos una de las cosa que he dicho la debo corregir: si _fue_ fuera bisílaba debería llevar tilde en la _u_ por ser cerrada tónica seguida de abierta átona. A no ser que se de algún caso en el que ocurra esto que sugería, acentuar los monosílabos no parece en ningún caso necesario.


No me refería a 'fue'


----------



## kreiner

Sólo por abundar en lo ya dicho (estoy un poco aburrido a estas horas). El lenguaje escrito debe proporcionar ayudas al lector que eviten los equívocos. En el lenguaje hablado podemos recurrir a la entonación, a la gesticulación o a la interacción con los interlocutores. Todo esto es bastante difícil, por no decir imposible, en la escritura. Por eso usamos signos de puntuación. Y por eso también recurrimos a los signos diacríticos. Si perder claridad en la comunicación es un avance, yo me planto.


----------



## Irma2011

kreiner said:


> Sólo por abundar en lo ya dicho (estoy un poco aburrido a estas horas). El lenguaje escrito debe proporcionar ayudas al lector que eviten los equívocos. En el lenguaje hablado podemos recurrir a la entonación, a la gesticulación o a la interacción con los interlocutores. Todo esto es bastante difícil, por no decir imposible, en la escritura. Por eso usamos signos de puntuación. Y por eso también recurrimos a los signos diacríticos. Si perder claridad en la comunicación es un avance, yo me planto.


Si no fuese porque estas normas rigen, supongo, en todo el ámbito hispanohablante, diría que los académicos parecen haberse puesto de acuerdo con los políticos para seguir bajando los ya por los suelos niveles de nuestros estudiantes, una cosa menos que tienen que aprender. Los hay excelentes, ya lo sé, a pesar de la LOGSE.


----------



## inib

kreiner said:


> Sólo por abundar en lo ya dicho (estoy un poco aburrido a estas horas). El lenguaje escrito debe proporcionar ayudas al lector que eviten los equívocos. En el lenguaje hablado podemos recurrir a la entonación, a la gesticulación o a *la interacción* con los interlocutores. Todo esto es bastante difícil, por no decir imposible, en la escritura. Por eso usamos signos de puntuación. Y por eso también recurrimos a los signos diacríticos. Si perder claridad en la comunicación es un avance, yo me planto.


Sí, señor. En un diálogo hablado, si hay duda, se puede preguntar y aclarar al momento. No es así en un escrito. De hecho, solemos sacar punta a las ambigüedades de los que hablan sin dialogar (los políticos, por ejemplo).
(QUOTE IRMA):Hola inib, para mí que ninguna estorbaba, s*Ó*lo son ganas de enredar Por cierto, bienvenida al club.Irma (QUOTE)
Hola Irma. Dije que la tilde de "sólo/solo" me parecía la más imprescindible, porque, de momento, me he topado con varios ejemplos de posibles interpretaciones equívocas de la palabra, cosa que no me ha sucedido todavía con los demostrativos, pero el tiempo dirá.


----------



## capitas

Verde que te quiero verde,
Solo que te quiero solo,
sólo verde, verde solo,
sólo solo solamente,
sólo te quiero ver solo,
sólo solo, solamente.
Try it without accents!!!


----------



## Irma2011

mhp said:


> Despite all my misgivings, I've decided to spell the word with no accent marks.
> 
> It would have been nice if we could choose only those rules of the RAE that were to our liking, but that's not how it works.
> 
> The battle is lost, for the moment, but the WAR may yet be won if...(actually I have no idea how, my guess is that the defeat is permanent).


But, what can youlose by spelling it with the mark? Unless you send the text to the RAE itself, they might not like it, that's all.
Honestly, I think in this case rebellion is our duty. Sólo desearía no estar solo en esto (soy mujer, pero aquí no me sirve).
Yo, desde luego, lo voy a seguir acentuando, no ya sólo por rebelión, es que no me sale de otra manera, sencillamente no puedo no acentuarlo. Son muchos años haciendo una cosa que, además, estaba bien hecha.


----------

